# Quick site search using Chrome's Omnibox



## ritesh.techie (Aug 15, 2009)

Before starting the tutorial lets first see what's an Omnibox is?
Omnibox is a prominent feature of Google’s Chrome Browser. Omnibox is Chrome’s combined search and address bar, which allows you to use the address bar as a search bar. All you have to do is to type a search term in the address box (Omnibox) and press enter to see results from your default search engine.

But other than this there is a reaaly cool feature which is hiding in it, lets reveal that.
You can use your address bar to search sites that you've previously visited. 

Say you frequently go to YouTube to watch funny videos. The next time you need a good laugh, just start typing "youtube" in the address bar. After a few letters, the address bar will automatically offer you the option to search the site.

*4.bp.blogspot.com/_Cb4VGgCESEA/SmYEDa0Ou5I/AAAAAAAAUpw/z0P3D3xHBsI/s400/tab+prompt.gif

Now the cool trick: hit Tab on your keyboard to convert the address bar into a search box for the site. 

*2.bp.blogspot.com/_Cb4VGgCESEA/SmYCkPBhhjI/AAAAAAAAUpY/bxfiiLiN9vI/s400/search+box.gif

Then type what you're looking for and press Enter. Google Chrome will immediately bring you to the search results page on that site. In this case, you'll see YouTube's search results page for "dog on skates":

*4.bp.blogspot.com/_Cb4VGgCESEA/SmYCo_sokVI/AAAAAAAAUpg/nLr2RrOmwQI/s400/dogsonskates.png

Use this "tab to search" shortcut to save yourself a few clicks the next time you want to quickly search a site.

Here is a video from Google Chrome Channel

Source: Official Google's Chrome Blog


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 14, 2009)

^Curse u spammer....
@ritesh
hmm nice! hope they will implement this thing for FF/Opera soon...


----------



## Krow (Oct 14, 2009)

This is a two-month old thread Krazzy.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 14, 2009)

^ yup i know.. actually someone spammed here(post deleted by mod) so this thread came to front page....


----------



## Krow (Oct 14, 2009)

Hehe.... I reported hours before your post mate, just didn't care to reply.


----------



## Aspire (Oct 16, 2009)

^^
That's the way Krazzy does it..........(+2 Posts)

BTW Everyone does know about this feature of the omnibox, It's no real secret.

CHROME ROCKS!!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
P.S. He's gonna reply and get another +1


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 16, 2009)

^  i rarely post in those section where posts are counted so i m not like that....I mostly post in Chit-Chat and Gamerz Section where post are not counted....


----------



## Aspire (Oct 16, 2009)

Aspire said:


> P.S. He's gonna reply and get another +1





Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^  i rarely post in those section where posts are counted so i m not like that....I mostly post in Chit-Chat and Gamerz Section where post are not counted....



What did i say???


@Krazzy and Techalomaniac
Please delete these posts.



> This is a two-month old thread Krazzy.





> ^ yup i know.. actually someone spammed here(post deleted by mod) so this thread came to front page....





> ^Curse u spammer....
> @ritesh
> hmm nice! hope they will implement this thing for FF/Opera soon...



@Krazzy
Dont Worry, My post count wont go higher than yours as I'll delete this one too


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2009)

Aspire said:


> ^^
> That's the way Krazzy does it..........(+2 Posts)
> 
> BTW Everyone does know about this feature of the omnibox, It's no real secret.
> ...


Lol @ this. 

Start by being picky at someone else's post and then predict that they will reply for another post. Haha... If you can't contribute anything useful to the thread, then please don't make such posts, encouraging other members to go further offtopic. If you notice, until you made the quoted post, the discussion was over and buried. Look who increased postcount by making a useless post and provoking others to make more offtopic posts.  I think you should grow up and above accusing other members of trying to increasing post count. It doesn't matter at all who has how many posts. Please contribute something useful to the forum and we all will know that regardless of post count, who should be respected and who should not.


----------



## kalpik (Oct 17, 2009)

:/

........................
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
:/

........................


----------

